# Wanna use Classic Controller analog stick in MAME



## Blue Protoman (Apr 10, 2010)

MAME .118 and above do not work with the Wii Remote.  I know this, and have dowloaded .117.  But how can I get the analog sticks on the Classic Controller (which I know for fact GlovePIE supports) to work as...well, analog sticks?


----------



## Neko (Apr 10, 2010)

Blue Protoman said:
			
		

> MAME .118 and above do not work with the Wii Remote.  I know this, and have dowloaded .117.  But how can I get the analog sticks on the Classic Controller (which I know for fact GlovePIE supports) to work as...well, analog sticks?




I can't think of any MAME game that would actually use analogsticks. It would be better if you mapped the sticks as DPads I think.


----------



## Blue Protoman (Apr 10, 2010)

Neko said:
			
		

> Blue Protoman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Every single racing game ever made in arcades, for one.  Also, what would be good settings for the D-Pad?  The default digital controls are WAY too sensitive when used on analog games.


----------



## akuma099 (May 17, 2010)

I was having the same problem and found a solution. Use 1 additional program called "VJoy". It's a free tray app that emulates joystick functions using keyboard keys for inputs. Works with MameUI+MameXT32 v.137. Should work for any other version as you now have a joystick for input.
Here's my glovepie script.
CODE//LEDs look somewhat like KITT's grill from Knight Rider
if 0 = 0 then
if var.kitt = 0 then
wiimote.Leds = 1
wait 200 ms
endif
if var.kitt = 1 then
wiimote.Leds = 3
endif
if var.kitt = 2 then
wiimote.Leds = 6
endif
if var.kitt = 3 then
wiimote.Leds = 12
endif
if var.kitt = 4 then
wiimote.Leds = 8
wait 200 ms
endif
if var.kitt = 5 then
wiimote.Leds = 12
endif
if var.kitt = 6 then
wiimote.Leds = 6
endif
if var.kitt = 7 then
wiimote.Leds = 3
endif
wait 100 ms
var.kitt = (var.kitt + 1) % 8
endif


keyboard.Ctrl = classic1.b
keyboard.Alt = classic1.a
keyboard.space = classic1.R
keyboard.LeftShift = classic1.ZR
keyboard.Z = classic1.y
keyboard.X = classic1.x
keyboard.C = classic1.L
keyboard.V = classic1.ZL
keyboard.Five = classic1.Select
keyboard.One = classic1.Start
keyboard.Up = (classic1.LeftStickY < -1)
keyboard.Down = (classic1.LeftStickY > 1)
keyboard.Left = (classic1.LeftStickX < -1)
keyboard.Right = (classic1.LeftStickX > 1)


/*
var.Button1 = keyboard.Ctrl
var.Button2 = keyboard.Alt
var.Button3 = keyboard.Space
var.Button4 = keyboard.LeftShift
var.Button5 = keyboard.Z
var.Button6 = keyboard.X
var.Button7 = keyboard.C
var.Button8 = keyboard.V
var.UP = keyboard.Up
var.Down = keyboard.Down
var.Left = keyboard.Left
var.Right = keyboard.Right
var.Select = keyboard.Five
var.Start = keyboard.One
*/

In "VJoy" map your keys to joystick functions. You can emulate up to 16 buttons! I'm actually using my Tatsunoko fightstick and thanks to madcatz, it talks the same way the classic controller would thorugh the wiimote. Once your done setting it up launch mame change controllers to joystick. Then launch any game and go through player 1 controls and map everything. Mine was Joy 2... Then go to Other controls to map the coin and start. After that give it a go. Rockin some fatal fury 2 now.


----------



## Seicomart (May 20, 2010)

Is there any way you could use the analogue sticks of an Xbox or Xbox 360 controller as inputs for mame that anybody knows of?


----------

